# Insulated screwdrivers



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

The real question is what type of ladder rack do you have on your '90 civic and is it standard or auto?


----------



## 1990hondacivic (Sep 16, 2013)

how about we don't worry about the car you guys think I drive and answer my questions?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

No, you don't need insulated at all. You shouldn't even be working on live power... not until you get experienced and careless, like the rest of us.


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

They are nice to have. I gave two sets but barely use them. I work in a factory and our company pushes lock out tag out. So aside from testing and troubleshooting almost all our work is deenergized.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

They aren't bad to have. The Wera and Wiha insulated screwdrivers seem to be about the same price as kleins regular stuff. I'm not sure how pushy your boss is, but it was doing energized work in panels as a 1st year apprentice. Yours will hopefully be different.


----------



## 1990hondacivic (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't plan on doing any work energized circuits at this point.

Thanks a lot guys I appreciate your advice.

I will buy regular screwdrivers for now and probably buy insulated ones down the road as I progress in the field.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I use non-insulated screw drivers on live equipment anyway.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

If the difference is only ten bucks they are not much on quality.


----------



## 1990hondacivic (Sep 16, 2013)

these are the insulated ones
http://www.wihatools.ca/insulated-d...slotted-phillips-square-screwdrivers-set.html
non insulated ones
http://www.wihatools.ca/soft-finish...lips-and-square-6-piece-screwdrivers-set.html


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I just bought the insulated ones.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

if those are your only two choices, I'd pony up the extra few dollars


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

I have a non-insulated set of Wiha screwdrivers and an insulated multi-bit from Wiha. This way on the odd occasion I need to work inside a live panel, I have the right tool. 

You'll find that everyday use of the screwdrivers will wear out the insulation faster than when using it for it's intended purpose, which is why I have a dedicated screwdriver for hot work.

http://www.wihatools.ca/insulated-m...itflip-with-phillips-slotted-square-bits.html


----------



## 1990hondacivic (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't mind spending more money I just want to buy the best I can get so I don't have to replace them in 6 months


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Just get non-insulated.

If and when the day comes you ever need insulated, you can buy some.

Using an insulated driver for everything would look silly. Not to mention, the shaft will probably be too big sometimes to fit where you need it to. And like Acadian said, it'll wear it quick.. and then what's the point of having insulated?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Non-insulated. Buying insulated tools to put on switch-plates is like buying insulated gloves to wear digging trenches: You'll abuse them to where if you actually need them they won't be reliable.

When you get to the point where you need insulated tools as PPE, buy it separate and treat them gently like any PPE.


----------



## Scaryone (Oct 30, 2012)

Insulated screwdriver? Isn't that what tape is for?


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

Scaryone said:


> Insulated screwdriver? Isn't that what tape is for?


mine has a "3M" brand cover :whistling2:


----------



## adamc (Sep 27, 2013)

I've been using WIHA insulated for years.
My company's rules insulated tools are mandatory .
well, my screwdrivers are (at least)


----------



## adamc (Sep 27, 2013)

adamc said:


> I've been using WIHA insulated for years.
> My company's rules insulated tools are mandatory .
> well, my screwdrivers are (at least)



Electrical taping the shafts is not a replacement for fully insulated screwdrivers.
There are codes for that somewhere I've read


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

adamc said:


> Electrical taping the shafts is not a replacement for fully insulated screwdrivers.
> There are codes for that somewhere I've read


Theoretically speaking, why not?


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

Not the ideal thing to do, but vs a bare metal blade; at least you have _less_ of a chance of shorting something out.


----------

